# DVI to HDMI Video Adapter Question



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Can someone please either describe or post a photo of the DVI to HDMI adapter that comes with the 942?

I need to know if I can attach it to the end of my 12 foot DVI to DVI cable. The cable that comes with the 942 is too short and I need to use my existing 12 foot DVI cable.

As my DVI cable has male pins at each end, the adapter would need to have a female DVI interface. Is this what it has? Also, is it on a short patch cord, or is it a one piece plug adapter which would make its attachment to the end of my DVI plug very bulky, necessitating extra room at the back of my equipment rack.


----------



## Pete-NM (Aug 25, 2005)

My 942 came with a 3 foot HDMI male to DVI male cable and a small HDMI male to DVI female adapter. The adapter itself is a short patch cord style, maybe two inch or three of actual cable on it. Not just a solid hunk of plastic it does have some flexablity. Pic below better than my blundering wording.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks a lot for the good advice, Pete!

However, I decided to order a 10 foot HDMI to DVI cable just to eliminate the bulk and signal degradation that might occur with the extra connection of the adapter.


----------

